
How a carpet merchant became a VC (never mind this title read my comment) - mukund
http://www.siliconbeat.com/entries/2006/03/17/amidzad_the_rug_merchants_turned_venture_capitalists.html
======
mukund
I had read somewhere that this guy's carpet shop was a hotspot for networking
of high profile and wannabe tech leaders. So my query to YC and PG is Can a
portion of website be kept for networking or matching of talents? A virtual
space is sufficient to kick start something.

~~~
pg
I don't think the carpet shop played a role. They owned some office space on
University Ave, which they rented to startups, including I believe Google and
Paypal, and got some warrants as part of the deal. This made them so excited
that they decided to try to do more of that.

------
mukund
oh thanks for the correct info. There was an article that talked about how
they owned a carpet shop in silicon valley, during the boom time many new
startups went there to get some carpets. AT that time many used to go to the
shop to buy carpets, and in the process meet others. This guy also would hang
around the biggies and slowly started investing when he saw some potential.
But this is what i had read some time back.

